# Review Tamron 17-35mm F2.8-4



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## LSXPhotog (Dec 18, 2018)

This lens is a very good performer and honestly surprised me a lot. Unfortunately, the build quality is not very nice at all...not sure what he's talking about.


----------

